# Does my phone just hate to be flashed?



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I've flashed and flashed and flashed both ICS and GB roms on my bionic and I've yet to find one that works. I've had more luck with ICS roms than GB, but still I get roms that the dialer is bugged and you can't hear anyone or anything when using it. My data drops every 2 seconds on both ICS and GB roms.

I've tried Eclipse roms, everything worked fine, but I couldn't hear no one on the phone unless they called me first. So I had to get rid of that one for that reason.

I've tried every ICS rom out there, gummy works the best for me, but I get data drops every 2 seconds, bluetooth (which I use all the time) works, but if you forget to leave it on you can't hear nothing on calls. And for some reason it's started doing the same as Eclipse rom is doing, I can't hear no one on the phone not even if they call me and bluetooth is not on.

I've then tried Liberty rom, and I couldn't get data working period, the phone wouldn't work either.

Did I just get a crappy phone that just doesn't like to be flashed so many times or what?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Did you wipe in between flashes? What kernal are you on? I do know eclipse 2.2 is the most stable GB rom I have used. Liberty only works if you get the one edited for the. 902 kernal so that is most likely why you had no data. 
I would say fxz. Start from a clean slate and try again.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

If you are using titanium backup do not let it restore any system apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I always make sure I wipe data, cache and dalvik between flashes. I always make sure I get the .902 roms as well.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> I always make sure I wipe data, cache and dalvik between flashes. I always make sure I get the .902 roms as well.


Do you have the same problems if you run "stock"? If so, then maybe you're looking at a defective phone and it's time to call VZW and get another one. I would FXZ to stock .902 and see how the phone works for a few days.

Cheers


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Phone works flawlessly on stock 902 without root or anything.

Well, if you shake the phone slightly, you can hear what sounds like screws for some reason. I did get the accidental, should I just call them about the loose screws in there to start with?


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

are you doing a format system when wiping? you need to be doing that too.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure I'm formatting the system.


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

sevron said:


> Yes, I'm sure I'm formatting the system.


You might want to be sure for sure, just doing a factory reset/data wipe does not format the system. If your using Safestrap (and I think its almost the same in Bionic Bootstrap), you need to go to "mounts and storage" and then select "format system". I do this step just before I flash a new zip. After you format system, you can pick "mount system" in the same menu tree. This whole process is not usually necessary but it was what I learned on the DX! Also a lot of the installs on the new ROMs also do this for you but again if you're doing it "old school" it never hurts to do this manually also.


----------

